
A Record Hang Gliding Ride on the Texas Wind - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/01/11/sports/a-record-ride-on-the-texas-wind.html?hp
======
ScottWhigham
(a) Why is this on Hacker News and (b) with 9 upvotes? Ugh. Flagged.

~~~
MichaelAO
Ha it may not fit the bill for the standard HN post, but I will admit - it was
pretty fascinating (thermal lift, flight path, etc). I see you're in the DFW
area, I live in Denton! Nice to run into someone from the area on here.

